

Atomic vs. Non-Atomic Operations (2013) - lelf
http://preshing.com/20130618/atomic-vs-non-atomic-operations/

======
keville
Another article from 2013? Am I in a HN timewarp?

~~~
keville
Sure, this is improperly titled -- needs "(2013)" \-- but downvote me instead
anyway.

It's pretty disappointing to get to the bottom of an article linked from HN
only to find that the existing discussion is more than a year old and fairly
stale. The HN community as a whole must have decided they agree because old
posts get marked as such with their year in the title.

~~~
dang
The years in titles are mostly added by moderators, though we greatly
appreciate submitters who do it.

I doubt that your comment would have been downvoted if you had simply pointed
out that the title needed "(2013)". People do that all the time.

